# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  φορητό Bluetooth 2.1 ηχείο Akai ABTS-22

## pas2007

αχρησιμοποίητο φορητό Bluetooth 2.1 ηχείο Akai ABTS-22 με μπαταρία λιθίου. 35€


Χαρακτηριστικά.


Ισχύς 13,8 W
Κανάλια 2.1
Λειτουργίες Ραδιόφωνο
Δυνατότητες Επαναφορτιζόμενη Μπαταρία, Υποδοχή Καρτών microSD, Φόρτιση μέσω micro USB
Ενσωματωμένο SubWoofer
Τύπος Σύνδεσης Bluetooth, AUX / 3.5mm
Ιμάντας μεταφοράς
Φορτιστής, καλώδιο περιλμβάνονται

----------

